# Post your gear ratio!!!



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

im gonna change, so i want to know what everyone else runs.

right now i'm 

32/18


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

33/17 on a 26"


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

Lots of snow so currently 32/20 (26").


----------



## grgilchrist (Feb 25, 2006)

36/21 - 26"


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

19/18 trials SS- FTW


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

36x21 on my 29r

32x17 on my 26r


----------



## Pelon (Dec 7, 2004)

*On my 26*

36/20


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

29"... 32x16


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

29'er......32x20

26'er......32x18


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

96/8 rft:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

26" 33/16 I like pointing down rather than pointing up. This gearing can climb and is good on the flats but it spins out a bit when flying DH. I don't mind coasting in those sections though. Where are all the pics?


----------



## sportcult (Sep 17, 2007)

trail 29" - 34/20
xc 29" - 38/20
26" - 32/18
trials - 20/18


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

34/20 on 26"


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

32/16 on a 26


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

32x22 on my 29er, and I'm fine with it. Any fellow Clydesdale that rides the rocky stuff here in the northern NM mountains will understand.
- Joe



tg6392 said:


> im gonna change, so i want to know what everyone else runs.
> 
> right now i'm
> 
> 32/18


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

32x18 29'r


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Gearings? What trail? Did it rain? How do I feel? Is a training ride or a race? 

I change it accordingly. 32t & 33t for the front. 15 thru 22t for the rear.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

On the 29'er I run a 51.5" gear (32x18)
and on the "wee bike" I run a 53" gear (32x16 with LARGE VOLUME tires).


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Woops! Double post!


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

32x18 most of the time on the 26(sometimes 34x18)
32x20 so far on the 29er. Might go up to 32x19 though.


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

32/20 on the 29'er for typical ups & downs in sloppy winter conditions, and 34/22 on 26" wheels to work a mile-long climbing problem that averages 10%. I'm 51 and I get waay too many empty calories from beer this time of year.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't live in or near the mountains and don't mind walking.

29er squishy 32x16

29er rigid 34x16

urban assault on the rigid 34x14


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

26er rigid, always 36x18: I even took this to the Alps and it worked quite well.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

34x19 or 20 depending on the fitness level.

42x16 on the ss roadie


----------



## ezw0rkz (May 13, 2006)

42x18 on around-town commuter
--thats on a 26"


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

36x16 on 26".


----------



## yoshua (Mar 29, 2006)

33 X 19 on a 26. thats for dirt


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

34x18 trail 26er, 44x17 roadie with 35c slicks. It hurts some but that is the point to me.


----------



## mantraman (Dec 22, 2007)

*on my 26"*

34 X 19 and sometimes 34 X 18:thumbsup:


----------



## racer502 (Oct 31, 2007)

32x16 26" No problem on any trail


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

34x20 26"

Works well for me. Might try 36/38x20 for a different feel.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*26er*

32x18 most trails,32x21 on the steeper ones,but sometimes i put 1.5" slixx on the ole monocog and run 34x16 up and down these hilly roads too.:thumbsup:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Currently 34x20/29er/175 cranks. But. Even tho its steep where I ride, I'm noticing that its getting too easy once I stand up - so I've got a 19t on order. I started out with 34x22 about a year+ ago and still changing.


----------



## juscruzin (Nov 22, 2007)

32/20 29er Only been SS about 8 days and 5 rides, I am quite fit, but there are plenty of hills in my area. After reading the posts here, it looks like I better get myself an 18 soon.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I run different gears for the things that I'll do and _oh the places I'll go_.










Anywhere between 32X18 to 32X20 on my MTB or 36X19 to 36X15 on my skinny tired fixie off road boredom killer.

Trying 32X17 in the NC mountains with my new bolt-on fixed gear Tomi cog today.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> Trying 32X17 in the NC mountains with my new bolt-on fixed gear Tomi cog today.


How'd you get your crummy hands on one already? Jerk.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> Trying 32X17 in the NC mountains with my new bolt-on fixed gear Tomi cog today.


What the .....

Is he ready to sell a few or are you just pre-production testing?

Back on Topic: 
Here's the ratios I'm running off road (all with 170mm cranks) - 

29er Fixed - 34 x17
29er - 34 x 19
650b SS - 34 x 18

jw


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

34x17 on 26" - do everything, go anywhere, raced

34x18 on 29er - still waiting for my frame to be done at the builder


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)

32x16 on 26" hardtail go everywhere, do everything bicicleta


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

42x15/170 cranks on the skinny-tire fixed.

34x18--26x2.4 /180 cranks on my main squeeze.

that's currently, but have 15,16,17 ready to go. 

Gear-inches vary quite a bit by tire size (inside a rim size) and I'm running the bigguns.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

2:1 - 34/17t for me. I love climbing. :-D

Before she ever got dirty... pink Hopes on the way.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Klein Freak said:


> 2:1 - 34/17t for me. I love climbing. :-D
> 
> Before she ever got dirty... pink Hopes on the way.


Just curious, why do you run spacers, your stem flipped, and a riser bar? 
It's kind of like going up, then down, then up.
Couldn't you get the same position without the spacers, or less of them, and the stem flipped over?


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

My gear ratio is always the wrong one. 

But 32:18 on a 26er seems to be less wrong than others in the places where I ride and race.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

GrumpyOne said:


> What the .....
> Is he ready to sell a few or are you just pre-production testing?





AteMrYeats said:


> How'd you get your crummy hands on one already? Jerk.


I think it's a guinea pig thing. He should be running full steam when the holidays are over.

I guess I got my crummy hands in the right places.

BTW: They work just fine and dandy. Not one chain drop on some of the nastiest stuff Pisgah has to offer.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

26in Fixie, 34:16 is good balance between having some torque available and not spinning out at 10mph.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

33 x 20 on my 29'er (about a 48 inch gear with the tires I have) I like to climb, and this allows me to get up just about everything. If it's really long and steep, I usually have to take a "pulse stop" or three, but have climbed as steep as 20+% for about 1/2 mile on it. It's a nice gear for things like riding up Mt Tam and "how hard" just depends on how fast I want to try to keep the pedals turning. Took it easy today with a couple of friends and was able to talk the entire way up. 15 mph or so is about as fast as I can ride and keep the pedals turning for any time though. If it's flatter where you ride you might want taller, if it is steep and rocky, go low. I'm not racing, just trail riding and having a blast on my SS.
Calculate your gear by dividing the rear cog teeth into the front ring teeth and multiplying by the wheel diameter. (i.e.: 33 / 20 = 1.65, x 28.8" = 47.5" gear) Estimate 29" for most fatter (2.3 or 2.4") tires and about 28.5" for smaller (2.0 - 2.1") tires. Calculate the gear you have now, and if you want it harder or easier see what a tooth or two will do in the calculator. A 10% change can be huge, unless you are way too tall or too low already.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

CB2 said:


> Just curious, why do you run spacers, your stem flipped, and a riser bar?
> It's kind of like going up, then down, then up.
> Couldn't you get the same position without the spacers, or less of them, and the stem flipped over?


That picture was right after I had finished building it, before I did any fine-tuning (hydro hose shortening, chain alignment, stem spacers). I ended up dropping the stem (kept the negative rise) and putting the spacers on top. The Juan has a short headtube, and if I'd cut the steerer to fit, the fork would be almost unuseable on anything but the smaller medium/small bikes. I have a tendency to swap forks/frames a lot, so I always try to leave myself with some cushion in that regard.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

32/18 or 32/19 on the 29er and 46/16 on the fixed roadie.


----------



## gibsygoldtop (Nov 14, 2006)

34 x 20 on a 29er


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

34x20 on a 26"


----------



## RetroS (Oct 17, 2006)

32x19 on the 29er in mud and hills, 39x18 on the Langster commuter fully loaded.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

32 X 20 on a 29er. And climbing is like this: :madman: .


----------



## micky (Jan 28, 2004)

*Just switched*

I recently switched from 32-16 to a 34-18. On flattish/rolling singletrack it is about the same, but I have a higher success ratio on climbs with technical features (logs, roots, rocks and steps).

I don't think I would go any higher (on the rear cog) unless I am going to do a major climb (1,000 ft or more). Most of my climbs are topping out in the 100-200 ft range.


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

32x18 on a 26"


----------



## jaminjamis (Dec 19, 2007)

39x17 on 26" wheels


----------



## xandig (Dec 28, 2007)

32x18 on a 26"


----------



## JJ29 (Aug 9, 2006)

*My Choice...*

..is to run 32x20 for Bootleg Canyon, and 32x18 for 24hrs of Old Pueblo. This is on a 29er rigid Rig.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

22 x 34.


R.


----------



## twheel (Jul 30, 2007)

32/16 No mountains in North Mississippi


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

32x22 on my 29er. I can push 32x21 around but it's not much fun after 3 hours or so.


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

road bike: 40:15 fixed
26" DBR fixed at 32:16
Dos Niner free at 32:19, maybe 18.
will fix her at 32:18 or 17 probably.

And yeah, Rich got a pair of proto cogs,
along with the CellerRat and local Cupcakes.

SS Outlaw got the first few of the first small
'production' run after leading an awesome ride
in the 'shed yesterday. Thanks for the tour 
and showing me a new perspective, 
awesome riding man!


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

38 x 16 on a 26". Mostly flat in Oh, though.


----------



## PanFry (Nov 9, 2007)

Rigid One9 (Niner). 36/20
Cross Check (Surly) 39/20


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

38-22 on my 29er. Most trails I ride around here are not crazy steep.


----------



## IndemnityMike (Jul 26, 2007)

Run my 26" Unit at 34-18, for undulating hills, not flat at all, not serious long climbing either.


----------



## paps (Feb 25, 2004)

38/14 
road, naked tires, 26"


----------



## jaminjamis (Dec 19, 2007)

*Tears in the rain*

Blade Runner, my favorite movie yeah, yeah


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

36x14 on 26" commuter. I'm going to dinglespeed it this weekend with 30x20 so I can take it on the trails.


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

Im pushing a 36X19 on 26" in Maryland.. just started on SS and seem to be happy with that gear so far..


----------



## JimmyNY (Jan 31, 2008)

*Jeez*

Sounds like some of you are friggin beasts..... I feel like a pansy sporting my 32x18 on my 26er with all the wheezing up the hills....


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

26 Hard Tail = 32x14
29 Rigid = 32x18


----------



## older guy (Mar 9, 2004)

50 x 19 with 26" x 1" Conti Grand Prix (64.47 gear inches same as 42 x 16) on SoCal rolling hills.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

JimmyNY: *Sounds like some of you are friggin beasts*

Funny, but to me it sounds like some of these guys ride very flat terrain (and we all know the "rolling hills" is code word for flat).


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

JimmyNY, just stick with it a while. You'll get stronger. I have a 33 x 20 on my 29'er here in the Bay Area hills. I have run it taller (33 x 18) and went back to the 20t for the few little super-steep sections. Every gear has it's perfect spot, and every gear is a compromise, unless you live where it is flat, smooth-surfaced and the wind never blows...


----------



## bhunter (Apr 19, 2008)

*32/18*

soon to be 32/17 when my new wheel set is finished. 29r


----------



## kramerj (Oct 4, 2007)

32 x 18 on the 29er

48 x 18 on the ss roadie


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

currently at 34 x 16 (26") but I just ordered a 17t for the rear. I think that will probably be a better over all gearing for me and the trails I ride.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

ok so im still waiting for my 1st ss frame...tried 34-23 on my geared bike, fairly ok with it...will it be the same if i run 32-22 on my ss or is it more to 32-20 or 21?


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

34/19 on 26". There are no flats here. It's all either (at least subtly) uphill or downhill.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

33/17 on a 26". Magic gear


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

34/16 X 2 =


----------



## pmen10 (May 19, 2007)

29" came with a 32x20 but I swapped it out for an 18. Tried the 20 the other day just to "remember" and it was way too easy for the low altitude climbing here in the Midwest (or Middle East as I like to call it). Back to the 18.


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

serious said:


> JimmyNY: *Sounds like some of you are friggin beasts*
> 
> Funny, but to me it sounds like some of these guys ride very flat terrain (and we all know the "rolling hills" is code word for flat).


probably true, where im riding im MD (schaeffer farms) it's pretty flat with just a few climbs but nothing long.


----------



## alauver (May 21, 2008)

i got a question about gearing..the frame is not for single speed and i want to get rid of my tensioner..currently my gear is 34/16 i took the tensioner off got a half link thinking this would work but if i take one link out its wayy wayy to tight and if i leave it the way it is now its toooo loose..question is if i went to a 17 or 18 tooth cog would this take up enough slack to tighten the chain...i called a few bike stores in richmond this morning only one guy knew anything about single speed and he said that most likely it wont work but a slight possiblility it would..so basically would this work if i got a bigger cog? if so what cog's shuld i get ive been riding surly...any suggestions?


----------



## SiamSingleSpeed (May 17, 2008)

50*15 on 26" for everyday use downtown in BKK Thailand
not so many SS over here ---


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

*talk to me*



phxartboy said:


> 34/16 X 2 =


WTF? That is cool. Is that the Kona A? Help me understand the double sided drive...


----------



## older guy (Mar 9, 2004)

alauver said:


> i got a question about gearing..the frame is not for single speed and i want to get rid of my tensioner..currently my gear is 34/16 i took the tensioner off got a half link thinking this would work but if i take one link out its wayy wayy to tight and if i leave it the way it is now its toooo loose..question is if i went to a 17 or 18 tooth cog would this take up enough slack to tighten the chain...i called a few bike stores in richmond this morning only one guy knew anything about single speed and he said that most likely it wont work but a slight possiblility it would..so basically would this work if i got a bigger cog? if so what cog's shuld i get ive been riding surly...any suggestions?


I started with a cheapo SS kit which I found a bit noisy. There is a _magic gear_ calculator that I used. It might work but you may not get the exact gear in inches you want. I wanted 70 gear inch but the magic gear (without tensioner) given was 64. If you could give me the length of your chainstay measuring from the center of bottom bracket to center of dropout, we can try. An example is a Merlin mountain's chainstay length is 16.75 inches.


----------



## brucexc (Oct 23, 2005)

34:16 on the carver 96'er


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

32x18 29er mtb
36x16 700c cross bike
52x18 700c fixie beater


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

34X20 29er mtb in the Sierras. Not a lot of rolling hills here.


----------



## toroytorero (Jul 26, 2004)

50/19 or 20.. flip flop hub. 700cc commuter


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

36/18 on 26" xc bike

kills me on any long climbs, but ssing isn't supposed to be easy.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

34 x 22 on 26"
Lotsa hilly stuff here.
I climb somewhere between 10K & 20K feet each month at between 75 & 200 miles per month.


----------



## bdbriggs (Sep 20, 2005)

32 X 16 on a 26" if I want to hurt on most trails (but get stronger). Normally 32 X 18 works just about anywhere I ride in NC.:thumbsup:


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

26er commie that also sees trail: 34/16


----------



## thetreadway (Jun 29, 2007)

Surly KM 34x18


----------



## fatdave (May 10, 2007)

29er 32x22. 

I'm a clyde (well, fat really), and new to SS. SF bay area is fairly hilly, and the 32x20 was a bit to tall for me on the hills, initially. I have a 21 which I'll be putting on soon. Maybe someday, back to the 20.


----------



## treadlight (May 4, 2007)

Florida
29" = 32X18
26" = 34X16


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Variable SS*

Was running 29er at 34x19, but slacked off and had to go back to 34x20. And then I picked up an Inbred frame to try out - built up out of spare parts, and swapping wheels between that and the Karate Monkey.

The point? I run RotoR cranks on the KM, and the parts bin yielded some RaceFace cranks for the inbred. 34t rings on both, 175mm arms on both, but Man! what a difference. I had ridden the RotoRs vs my 3x9 FS and thought "nice on a SS, but I wouldn't change the FS cranks".

SO - I looked for info and found this pic of equivalent size vs position for a Rotor with 34t (lucky me). So I'm pushing a 38x20, but if I'm pulling up on the backstroke it's a 30x20. This explains why I'm loving pulling up when climbing :thumbsup:


----------



## jet9n8 (May 1, 2008)

Why doesn't anyone run a 30 in the front? 

1. I am thinking about trying a 30 X 18...will it work? 

2. I am concerned about chain slap that I already have at 30 X 16...


----------



## Shadowhand (Jun 19, 2008)

44x16 around town
34x16 for weekend riding

26", no suspension


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

26" 32x18 - PERFECT for all around riding. Urban up hills mashing around campus or droppin psi's on the holy rollers and hittin the trails in santa cruz. Does spin out on flats when trying to hang with the 700cc crew.

29" 32x16 - hanging with the fixed gear road bike friends is fun, but whats up with the hills absolutely killin' my legs!!!! On long night rides in the city, bad news. Only good for flats. Will 30 x 16 be better?


----------



## alauver (May 21, 2008)

34x17...its magic


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

Colorado mountains.... lots of climbing 26" 34x20


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

32x21or20 on a 29er. Hilly trials.

I'm a new ss rider.


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Generally 32x17 on a 29+ but largely depends on the terrain I'm riding in. 

I'll be doing a race in 2 weeks time on 32x20 with normal 29" tyres with 3000m climbing over 120km's.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

34 x 18 29er. Level/flat trails in Florida with a lot of turns and roots.


----------



## ride_bikes (Oct 7, 2012)

The best gear is 32x20x29in. You're welcome!

jk, jk....sometimes I like to pick the gear for terrain, other times I like to set and forget it!

For shorter rides and races, taller gearing is tempting, but for everyday rides and races over 30 miles, I say gear down, save your matches, and settle in for a good consistent pace.


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

Trying out 32x22 29er for now. It's pretty nice to able to stay seated over more terrain and stand with a higher cadence.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

with time, i tend to gear up but have settled on:

dirt, 26: 34x19

road, 700: 44x16 (cruising, all purpose), 36x24 (long, steep climbing)


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

on 26" mtb: 34x20 (winter and long rides) or 34x18 (summer and short rides)
earlier on 26" rigid (city) bike: 32x15


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

32x20 in the hilly SF Bay Area. I've also used 32x21 to get up some steep hills. I've tried 32x22, but it was too spinny.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

32x21 on the Canfield. I'd rather get up more hills than I would with a small rear gear.


----------



## Lord_Kevlar (Nov 22, 2013)

38x18 on a 26" and biopace ring.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

29er running 32x18. Perfect all round gear I use from in town 500 vert in 10 miles to 1700+ in under 4. But the latter does suck and 32x18 would be better.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

38 x 22 on my fully rigid carbon fiber 29er


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Kinda funny how spam revived an old thread.

I run 32x18 on my On One Scandal. I am relatively new to SS and haven't tried any other combos. Seems to be perfect for the Phoenix area riding I do.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

On a 29er I run 34x18 all over Florida and a 34x20 in the mountains of wnc. I cruise the streets fixed with a 48x18.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

46-17 on the 26" grocery getter set up for road.
33-17 on the 29er for flatter rides
33-21 on same 29er for hilly rides


----------



## Glynn Sluder (Jun 25, 2011)

29 inch HT. Started with 32x20 on trails and then switched to 32x17. Began to ride a lot of gravel, so just went to 34x15, going to ride this on the trainer this winter too.

Looking for a stainless steel chainring in 32t for a complete ring, cog, and chain setup in 32x18 to use on the trails this spring. Till I can afford another bike.

On One doesn't show a stainless 32t on their site. Who else has one, I don't like the looks of the Surly.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

32-21, in Colorado Mountains. Lots of extended standing climbing. I'm thinking of dropping to 32-22 so I dont have to mash as hard. 29" high volume tires of course.


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

I run a 32 x 16 for most everything on the trail and racing. A 32 x 15 on my practice loop for conditioning. Pretty flat with no big grades. I am on a trek rig 29r for three years now.

I am building air 9 carbon this winter. How will my gear ratio change, if any, with the EBB?


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

the more you ride SS: man up, gear up.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

32x19. I have considered dropping down to an 18 but the 19 suits most of my trails really well, which range from stupid tech to flowy New England trails with lots of climbing. I am happy with it, it works and I can go all day with that ratio. fully rigid 29er (in the winter) Suspended in the non snowy months.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

My Niner Air 9 Carbon............22x12 or 1.83 to 1
My Vassago Optimus Ti..........26x14 or 1.85 to 1
My wife's Niner EMD..............32x18 or 1.77 to 1

When I head out west where there are mountains I go 22x14 or 1.57 to 1


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

My Ragley TD-1 .............. 32x19


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

KTMwoodsrider said:


> I run a 32 x 16 for most everything on the trail and racing. A 32 x 15 on my practice loop for conditioning. Pretty flat with no big grades. I am on a trek rig 29r for three years now.
> 
> I am building air 9 carbon this winter. How will my gear ratio change, if any, with the EBB?


Your gear ratio will not change just because you use an EBB. That is only a chain tensioning mechanism.


----------



## DITD (Nov 21, 2012)

34x20 on a 29er


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

My Independent Fabrication Steel Deluxe 26" 36x18
Surly Karate Monkey 29er 32x18
Surly 1x1 26" 34x17
Surly Steamroller road commuter 48x17

Lots of elevation gain here in New Mexico, all gear combos work great for me.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I ended my season with 36x18, to lazy to bother with the trainer this winter and gonna start off next spring with the same 36x18 which will subsequently kill me for the first few weeks! It'll be worth it after the initial pain and adjustment period, that I go through every spring. But I really love the speed I can get in the flats and at the start of descents! FWIW, this will be the first time I start the season on SS...


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

36x16 on my 29er gives magic for me every time.
..


----------



## 1967c10 (Sep 23, 2013)

My 29er runs a 32x21. Maybe not ideal for all, but works great for me!


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

32 x 19 or 20 or 21 or 22 - depends where I'm riding. Mostly 32x20 though. (on a 29er)


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

32x20 as that's what came on my Crave. I've only got one ride on it so far but figure I may look to change it up this summer after I get more miles on it.

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

On the 26'er Inbred it's 36x19 for the 2.5's and 36/16 for the 2.1's.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

26'er -- Switch between 36x22 with knoby tires (Trail riding) and 36x16 Slicks (Commuter Mode)


----------



## ST-->Power (Dec 13, 2012)

Is a 32-18 a good choice for the phoenix area?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

ST-->Power said:


> Is a 32-18 a good choice for the phoenix area?


I ride 32/18 at most areas around Phoenix...works for me.


----------



## ST-->Power (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## register (Jun 25, 2011)

29er.....32x21 currently soon to be 32x22 in upstate South Carolina. I do have two big furry ***** cats for legs though.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

32x18. wish I better control or the jump to 32x16 wasn't so intimidating. on a 26.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

On my 1/2 fat 26er winter mode 34*22 but I may switch it up to a 32*23. In the summer full ridged 26" I used to keep it at 34*18 but looking at 32*20 for this summer when I make it a 69er.


----------



## razardica (Sep 16, 2010)

ST-->Power said:


> Is a 32-18 a good choice for the phoenix area?


I live here in Phoenix and ride 32x18.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

razardica said:


> I live here in Phoenix and ride 32x18.


There's lot's of varied terrain in PHX and kinda depends what you ride and how long you go out for. For <3hrs at places like PMP, Sonoran, the flatter McD stuff, Browns Ranch, BCT, etc, I roll a 32x18. But if I do the passes in the McD's (Windgate, Bell, Sunrise), or long climbfests out on the Arizona Trail south of Picket Post, 32x20 can even be tough at times. When the bikepacking gear goes on the bike, 32x20 or 21 is usually the ticket. I rode the long course at the Santa Fe Big Friggen Loop last summer (72 miles, 14500 vft) with a 32x22 and wished I had a 23t.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

34/18 or 34/17 and 34/16


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

33x20 and 33x22 using this on my Karate Monkey 29er.


----------



## ST-->Power (Dec 13, 2012)

Two gears?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just switched to 32/21 for some winter climbing training. Just kept losing momentum and getting stuck/stopped on some of the nastier climbs.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

29er. Was running 32-20 and wanted to make the jump and went 32-18. It's too much for me right now in Phx. I'm going to 30-18 next week which should put me in between the other two I believe.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

38x19, gravel, 29er.


----------



## ST-->Power (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been on a few rides with my 32-18 and I'm considering switching to 32-17. Maybe I can find a 17 on Craigslist.


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

34 rotor-q ring with 20 cog on salsa el mar 29er, going for a 22 rear in the mountains


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

ST-->Power,
Yep. White Ind. Dos Enos.


----------



## roknfnrol (Sep 22, 2013)

Surly kit with 32tx18t got lucky and didn't need a tensioner!!


----------



## Cools (Jan 3, 2013)

32x18, 29er. I might try a 17 or 16 cog this season as I've started to ride longer distances and more flats (doing more adventure/touring cycling). *gulp* Might even try going geared.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

28/16 29" trail
22/18 26" trials


----------



## robbieb80 (Feb 9, 2014)

29r 32-18


----------



## Bjornshouldridemore (Jun 15, 2013)

26" 32-16 Danish forrest trail with a lot of short steep climbs 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ST-->Power (Dec 13, 2012)

Were is Danish Forrest trail at?


----------



## Bjornshouldridemore (Jun 15, 2013)

Denmark  Marselis loop


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

32x19t all up here in Tahoe. I don't walk or else I I would throw on my 18t free wheel. This is on a 29er.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

i just switched from 32:19 to 30:17 on my 29er. I thought it would be about the same gain but the 30:17 somehow is the same as a 32:18 when I use Sheldon Browns ration calculator. I wanted to push a slightly tougher gear this year anyways.


----------



## shankes3 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have always run 38/22 (for about 7 years) on a rigid 29er; ratio = 1.74. I am building a new rigid SS and wanted to go to a smaller ring on the front for clearance. I run a freewheel on my bike and just sprang for a White Industries on my new build so I wanted to make sure that I made the right choice for rear teeth and would maybe adjust front chainring teeth to change ratio depending on terrain. I was calculating ratios (because wheels & tires were staying the same) and saw that changing the rear tooth count had a more significant effect on ratio than changing the front tooth count. I finally settled on a 19t rear freewheel and, as you see in the graph below, for every tooth I change the front chainring by, the ratio changes by the same amount (0.05 in this case); this is a linear curve. The change in ratio per front tooth will increase slightly on a smaller rear cog and decrease for cogs greater than 19t.



However, adjusting the rear cog does not have the same amount of change on your gear ratio for each tooth you add or subtract because the curve is inversely exponential, as you see in the graph below. I found this interesting because most people adjust gear ratio with their rear cog (mostly to save money because the have a free-hub and rear cogs are cheaper than front rings [not necessarily the case for those of us running White Ind. freewheel in the rear]).



To take this one step further, for those of you who would adjust gear ratio by the number of teeth on your rear cog, if you know the gear ratio you want number of teeth on your front ring, you can solve for your rear cog with the following equation (assuming wheel diameter and terrain are fixed):

[rear cog t] = 1 / ( [ratio] / [fr chainring t] )

I thought this all was pretty interesting and maybe you do too, if not you probably stopped reading already. I am NOT a mathematician but I do enjoy finding trends in numbers. Some of you out there who are much smarter than me may well find errors in what I have presented, or just thought this is intuitive and boring. Many on here have experimented with lots of combinations and just know what works for their preferred cadence, setup and local terrain. This would be more for the people, like myself, who have an idea what ratio works well but are interested in changing teeth up for one reason or another. Thanks

I am going to run 32/19 on my next build but will get a 34 tooth front ring for a taller ratio when I want it.


----------



## ST-->Power (Dec 13, 2012)

So 32/19?


----------



## shankes3 (Dec 30, 2011)

yep


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

650B/27.5
Currently 32/20...too high on flats/rolling terrain. Going to 32/17, cause I like being mean to myself


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

34/19 on a Salsa El Mar 29er in Central Pennsylvania. Rocky, rooty, hilly but not deadly climby. That is a tough combo though and I may have to drop to 34/20 for some races/rides.


----------

